# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  транскрипция

## stepien1k

Я прошу о написании всех принципова фонетической транскрипции. Я студентк первого курса русской филологии на университете в Łodzi. Я прошу о быстрый ответ.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.lik-bez.com/index/0-20
___________________________________   http://fonetica.philol.msu.ru/nn/n22.htm
___________________________   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0% ... 0%B8%D1%8F
____________________________  
Главная страница:  http://mylearn.ru/kurs/6 
Фонетическая транскрипция:
1.  http://mylearn.ru/kurs/6/251
2.  http://mylearn.ru/kurs/6/3235
3.  http://mylearn.ru/kurs/6/3236
_______________________________   http://www.gramota.ru/book/litnevskaya.php?part1.htm
"*Фонетическая транскрипция* 
Для записи звучащей речи используется фонетическая транскрипция, которая построена на принципе однозначного соответствия между звуком и его графическим символом. 
Транскрипция заключается в квадратные скобки, в словах из двух или нескольких слогов обозначается ударение. Если два слова объединены единым ударением, они составляют одно фонетическое слово, которое записывается слитно или с помощью лиги: в сад [фсат], [ф сат]. 
В транскрипции не принято писать прописные буквы и ставить знаки препинания (например, при транскрибировании предложений). 
В словах, состоящих более чем из одного слога, ставится ударение. 
Мягкость согласного звука обозначается апострофом: сел [с'эл]. 
Три основных учебных комплекса предлагают не совсем одинаковое решение для обозначения мягких непарных согласных. Комплекс 1 обозначает мягкость у всех непарных ([ч'], [щ'], [й']). Комплекс 2 в начале раздела фонетики не обозначает мягкости непарных ([ч], [щ], [й]), потом в учебнике теории мягкость обозначена у всех непарных мягких, как и в 1 комплексе ([ч'], [щ'], [й']), а в учебнике практики звук [щ'] обозначен транскрипционным знаком [ш'], как это принято в высшей школе. Комплекс 3, как и комплекс 1, обозначает мягкость всех непарных мягких ([ч'], [щ'], [j']), при этом звук [й] обозначается, как это принято в высшей школе, при помощи [j] с той разницей, что в высшей школе мягкость [j] не обозначается, поскольку связана не с дополнительной, а с основной артикуляцией этого звука. Для лучшего запоминания того, что непарные [ч'], [щ'], [й'] являются именно мягкими, мы принимаем решение об обозначении их мягкости при помощи апострофа. 
Для записи гласных звуков используются следующие транскрипционные знаки: ударные гласные: [а́], [о́], [у́], [и́], [ы́], [э́], безударные: [а], [и], [ы], [у]. В транскрипции не используются йотированные гласные буквы я, ю, е, ё. 
Комплекс 3 для обозначения безударных гласных использует транскрипционные значки [а], [ы], [и], [у], [иэ] («и, склонное к э»), [ыэ] («ы, склонное с э»), [ъ] («ер»), [ь] («ерь»). Об их правильном употреблении будет сказано в разделе, посвященном безударным гласным. "
________________________________   http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/432072
_________________________________   http://morfema.ru/publ/15-1-0-3
___________________________________   http://www.traktat.com/language/book/fonetic/trans.php
_________________________________   http://www.hi-edu.ru/e-books/xbook107/0 ... rt-025.htm
_____________________________________

----------


## Lampada

http://window.edu.ru/window_catalog/pdf2txt?p_id=3417 
"РУССКАЯ ФОНЕТИЧЕСКАЯ ТРАНСКРИПЦИЯ  
                       I. ПОВТОРЕНИЕ ИЗУЧЕННОГО В ШКОЛЕ 
      Фонетическая транскрипция отражает произношение. Она фиксирует, как
слова звучат, отвлекаясь от их написания. Так, слово зуб транскрибируется [зуп] ,
узкий - [уск'ий], жил - [жыл], сдать - [здат'], детский - [д'эцк'ий]. Важно следить,
чтобы не сбиться в транскрипции на орфографию. Мягкие согласные обозначаются
апострофом [']. Например, [л'], [т']. Щ транскрибируется как [ш̅], т.е. долгое мягкое
[ш]: щит - [ш̅ит]. Мягкость [ч'], хотя оно не бывает твердым, обязательно
обозначается, мягкость [й] (другой вариант транскрипции [j]) никогда не
обозначается. Удвоенные согласные звуки обозначаются горизонтальной чертой
сверху: [н̅] = [нн], [ш̅] = [шш] и т.д. Например, длинный - [дл'ин̄ый], сшить [ш̅ыт'].
В транскрипции обязательно проставляется ударение. 
ЗАДАНИЕ 1. Затранскрибировать слова: жизнь, сбить, вход, часть, шифр, низкий,
круг, брошь, приз, циркуль, гриб, сжать, праздник, грустный, сказки, мостик.
       Буквы Е, Ё, Ю, Я - так называемые йотированные, или йотованные, или
йотовые - читаются и, соответственно, транскрибируются двояко, в зависимости от
положения в слове.
       (а) В абсолютном начале слова (т.е. если слово начинается с этой буквы),
после гласных и после разделительных Ъ и Ь они произносятся и, соответственно,
транскрибируются как сочетание [й] с гласным:
       е - [йэ]
       ё - [йо]
       ю - [йу]
       я - [йа]
       Например, в абсолютном начале слова:
       ель - [йэл’]
       ёж - [йош]
       юг - [йук]
       яд - [йат]
       После гласных: приезд - [пр'иейэст]
                       жуём - [жуйом]
                       уют - [уйут]
                       сиять - [с'иейат']
       После Ъ и Ь: съел - [сйэл]
                    льёт - [л'йот]
                    вьюк - [вйук]
                    судья - [суд'йа]
       (б) После согласных букв Е, Ё, Ю, Я читаются, соответственно, как [э], [о] [у],
[а] после мягкого согласного:  
                                                                              5 
      лес - [л'эс]
      мёд - [м'от]
      клюв - [кл'уф]
      ряд - [р'ат] 
ЗАДАНИЕ 2. Затранскрибировать слова: як, тля, чутьё, успех, клён, ёрш, плюс,
снег, пляж, юла, рёв, степь, пьёшь, ключ, днём, ночью, всё, любовь, крючок, клюёт,
уезд, юный, местный, шлёпнуть, кювет, вещь, счёт, едкий, яхты, пьяный, бьют,
плеть, въезд, клиент, буян, субъект, сельдь. 
ЗАДАНИЕ 3. Распределить слова из предыдущего задания, разбив на рубрики: (а)
йотованные в абсолютном начале слова, (б) йотованные после гласных, (б) после Ъ
и Ь, (г) после согласных. 
      II. РЕДУКЦИЯ ГЛАСНЫХ 
     В русском языке гласные в безударных слогах звучат иначе, чем под
ударением. Они более краткие по сравнению с ударными (количественная
редукция) и могут менять своё качество, т.е. звучат как другие звуки (качественная
редукция). Так, [о] в безударном положении по звучанию приближается к [а]; но
безударные [о] и [а] звучат иначе, чем [а] под ударением. 
ПРАВИЛО 1. [o] и [a] в безударном положении приобретают одинаковое
звучание.
(а) В первом предударном слоге (т.е. непосредственно предшествующем,
предыдущем по отношению к ударному) [o] и [a] совпадают в звуке [ʌ] (близком к
[а]), но более заднем, аналогичном английском у гласному в слове but [bʌt].
Например, вода - [вʌда], пакет - [пʌк'эт]. 
ПРАВИЛО 2. В остальных случаях, т.е. во втором, третьем и т.д. предударных
слогах, а также в заударных, безударных гласные [о] и [а] транскрибируются
как [ъ] (этот знак называется "ер" - старое название буквы ъ) и обозначает
сильно редуцированный гласный непереднего ряда с нечётким качеством.
Например, молоко [мълʌко], коробка - [кʌропкъ], золото - [золътъ].
Примечание 1. Гласные в безударных союзах но [но] и что [што] не подвергаются
редукции. 
ПРАВИЛО 3. Если безударный [а] или [o] стоит в абсолютном начале слова
(т.е. слово начинается с этого звука), то имеет место слабая редукция, т.е. звук
транскрибируется как [∧] независимо от удаленности от ударного слога.
Например, ананас [∧н∧нас]
хотя первый слог этого слова является вторым предударным. 
                                                                         6 
ЗАДАНИЕ 4. Затранскрибировать слова: полоса, паровоз, корова, собака, корабль,
корабли, рассказ, колос, лодка, сапоги, гараж, пугало, прогресс, каюта, астроном,
аппарат, агрофирма.
Отметьте сверху цифрой 1 первый предударный слог в каждом слове.
Примечание 2. Гласные [у] и [ы] не подвергаются качественной редукции и звучат
одинаково в ударных и безударных слогах. 
ПРАВИЛО 4. Гласные и и е (т.е. [э] после мягкого согласного) в первом
предударном слоге звучат как [ие], т.е. [и] с призвуком [э] - звук
промежуточный между [и] и [э].
Например: лимон - [л'иемон], лесник - [л'иесн’ик]
Звук, орфографически обозначаемый буквой я, в безударном положении
редуцируется аналогичным образом:
                           мясник - [м'иесн'ик]
                           тянуть - [т'иенут']
То же происходит с гласным в сочетании ЧА, ЩА.
                           часы - [ч'иесы]
                           счастливый - [ш'иесл'ивый]
ПРАВИЛО 5. Гласные И, Е во втором, третьем и т.д. предударных, а также в
заударных слогах транскрибируются как [ь] (знак называется "ерь") - сильно
редуцированный гласный переднего ряда. Например:
                           переход - [п'ьр'иехот]
                           свидетельница - [св'иед'эт'ьл'н'ьцъ]
Примечание 4. Гласный [и] в первом заударном слоге допустимо также
транскрибировать как [и], т.е. без качественной редукции. Так, слово мельник
может быть затранскрибировано как [м'эл'н'ьк] и как [м'эл'н'ик].
В русистике и сейчас ведутся споры вокруг редукции [и]. Существует точка зрения,
что [и] вообще не подвергается качественной редукции. 
ЗАДАНИЕ 5. Затранскрибируйте слова: истина, пирожки, переезд, телевизор,
приятель, преемник, перечень, сирень, переселенец, апельсин, примириться,
жёлтенький, племянники, академия, мясорубка.
Примечание 5. В некоторых словах иностранного происхождения буква е передаёт
звук[э] без смягчения предыдущего согласного: тест - [тэст]. То же самое после Ж,
Ш и Ц: жест - [жэст], цепь - [цэп']/
Примечание 6. Буква Э в безударном положении передает звук, близкий к [ы],
который транскрибируется [ыэ] (встречается и вариант транскрипции [эы]).
Например, этаж - [ыэташ]. Точно так же транскрибируется безударное Е после
Ж, Ш и Ц: жена - [жыэна], ценить - [цыэн'ит'].   *III. ПРЕДЛОГИ (И ДРУГИЕ КЛИТИКИ)*
                                    7 
       Предлог образует со следующим словом единую фонетическую группу (так
называемое фонетическое слово), поэтому подчиняется тем же правилам редукции,
по которым бы изменялся гласный соответствующего слога внутри слова.
       под окном - [пъд-∧кном] - предлог образует второй
                                 предударный слог
       за домом - [з∧-домъм] - предлог представляет собой первый
                                предударный слог
       перед уроком - [п'ьр'ьд-урокъм]
       под потолком - [път-път∧лком]
от досады - [∧д-д∧сады] - обратите внимание (а) на озвончение,
(б) на то, что первый звук предлога является абсолютным началом слова.
Предлог в транскрипции для удобства чтения пишется со следующим словом через
чёрточку. 
ЗАДАНИЕ 6. Затранскрибируйте сочетания: за городом, из истории, о товарищах,
из-под обломков, в Швецию, по тропинке, с друзьями, в пьесе, на закате, под
деревом, из кирпича, под яблоней, под парусом, для семьи, на деревьях, от
огорчения. 
                    IV. *ТРАНСКРИБИРОВАНИЕ ТЕКСТОВ*
     В транскрипции предложения слова разделяются пробелами. Паузы внутри
предложений обозначаются вертикально чертой |. Например:
     Мелькают мимо будки, бабы, мальчишки, лавки, фонари…
     [м'иел'кайут м'имъ бутк'ь | бабы | м∧л'ч'ишк'ь | лафк’ь | фън∧р'и]
     Я, ваш старинный сват и кум, пришёл мириться к вам…
      [йа | ваш ст∧р'ин̄ый сват и кум | пр'иешол м'иер'ицъ к-вам]
      Предложения отделяются друг от друга двумя вертикальными чертами ||, что
обозначает более длинную паузу.
      Пришла весна. Ярко светит солнце.
      [пр'иешла в'иесна || йаркъ св'эт'ьт сонцъ]
Обратите внимание! Паузы далеко не всегда совпадают с запятыми! Например: Не
спи, казак: во тьме ночной чеченец ходит за рекой.
      [н'ие-сп'и к∧зак | в∧-т'м'э н∧чной | ч'иеч'эн'ьц ход'ьт зъ-р'иекой]
Обратите внимание: на месте запятой нет паузы, а на месте второй паузы нет
никакого знака. 
ЗАДАНИЕ 7. Затранскрибируйте предложения.
1) Ученик десятого класса мог бы решить такую задачу. 2) Если бы вы приехали
еще раз, все было бы по-другому. 3) Пётр приехал только вчера. 4) Друзья
познаются в беде. 5) Вчерашний концерт прошёл успешно. 6) Близкая молния
разрубила небо, ударила рядом.  
ЗАДАНИЕ 8. Затранскрибируйте предложения. 
                                                                      8 
1) От воды тянуло сыростью, терпкой горечью гниющей ольхи, а с дальних
прихопёрских степей, тонувших в сиреневой дымке тумана, лёгкий ветерок нёс
извечно юный, еле уловимый аромат недавно освободившейся из-под снега земли
(М.Шолохов). 2) Когда вечером возвращаешься мимо сада домой, из него тянет
душистым дымом вишнёвых сучьев. Пылает около шалаша багровое пламя, вокруг
него двигаются чьи-то чёрные силуэты (И.Бунин). 
ЗАДАНИЕ 9. По книге С.И.Калабиной "Практикум по курсу "Введение в
языкознание", М., 1985 из упражнения 13 (с.100) затранскрибировать первые три
абзаца."

----------

